# plecos in their caves



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

Zebras and Leopard frogs living in harmony &#128521;


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

terrible shots with this HTC one. I will post a better one later.


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

Zebra Plecos in the caves


----------

